# Industry News: DJI Reinvents The Drone Flying Experience With The DJI FPV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2021)

> DJI, the global leader in civilian drones and creative camera technology, today launched an entirely new type of drone with an intuitive, immersive flight experience never available until now. DJI FPV combines the first-person view and high-speed performance of racing drones, the cinematic camera sweep of traditional drones, the safety and transmission technology of DJI’s leading consumer drones, and an optional innovative single-handed motion controller that allows pilots to control the drone with just hand movements. DJI FPV creates a new drone category and opens up new worlds of possibilities for content creators and drone fans from beginners to experts alike.
> *Order the DJI FPV products at Adorama*
> 
> DJI FPV Drone $1299
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2021)

I wish they'd stop making things that I have no use for, but want.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 2, 2021)

Some impressive specs there - that top speed and acceleration sound amazing - but unless I've missed it (which is quite possible) there seems to be little detail on the sensor - I'm assuming relatively modest?. 

So, great for immersive viewing, but not aimed at the photographer particularly? (And that's not a complaint - some of their other stuff is great, and few photogs need to go at 87mph!).


----------



## frjmacias (Mar 2, 2021)

I had a feeling they would release an FPV drone sooner rather than later. They would be crazy not to with the popularity of these types of drones. With DJI's proven track record of quality drones, they will make FPV drones much more accessible for those of us that are not as tech savvy to create our own. Excited for sure.


----------



## dwarven (Mar 2, 2021)

*Tries to fly like in the video*
*crashes into neighbors garage 3 seconds later*


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2021)

dwarven said:


> *Tries to fly like in the video*
> *crashes into neighbors garage 3 seconds later*



That would be me. I once bought an RC plane and it survived for 15 seconds of flight before I nose-dived it into the ground.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 2, 2021)

@StoicalEtcher
FPV is not really for photography, more for the experience. So the camera is probably not the best. If you want photography you get one of their Mavic drones. You could always buy their FPV kit to add to another drone to get both FPV and photography.


----------



## Tremotino (Mar 3, 2021)

Finally, but way too expensive!!


----------



## 2 cents (Mar 3, 2021)

Is there a way that when I visit the CanonRumors website, I only see Canon related stuff?


----------



## Accutance (Mar 3, 2021)

2 cents said:


> Is there a way that when I visit the CanonRumors website, I only see Canon related stuff?


It is germane. Canon should make a competing (and lower priced) product.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2021)

2 cents said:


> Is there a way that when I visit the CanonRumors website, I only see Canon related stuff?



Well, I love DJI stuff, so I'm going to post about DJI stuff.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 3, 2021)

DJI isn't inventing or reinventing ANYTHING. We have been flying and racing in FPV for nearly a decade already. All DJI is merely manufacturing something that is already available at high markup prices. We've been drone/UAS racing in FPV for a long time. Just about every flying field I go to is full of people with goggles on racing in FPV


----------



## jam05 (Mar 3, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, I love DJI stuff, so I'm going to post about DJI stuff.


Yeah they are still in the same boat as Huawei. On the United States Blacklist.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 3, 2021)

ethanz said:


> @StoicalEtcher
> FPV is not really for photography, more for the experience. So the camera is probably not the best. If you want photography you get one of their Mavic drones. You could always buy their FPV kit to add to another drone to get both FPV and photography.


Yes, thanks. I have a Mavic 2 Pro, hence my passing interest in this thread  Thanks for the comment anyway though


----------



## jvillain (Mar 3, 2021)

Should be popular with terrorists in the Middle East.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

I wonder would it make crashing it more likely. I stay well away from everything when I fly my Mavic Air 2. This seems to be designed to fly close to things. Maybe the extra speed is required for racing but it makes it a more dangerous object for other humans. DJI are a remarkable company. They entered a field with many competitors and blown them all away. The Mavic Air 2 is a joy to fly. Image quality is reasonably good. I'd love a sensor maybe the size of Micro 4/3 (or at least one inch sensor) to get better photographs. Video quality is impressive. I think FPV would give me headaches and I'd find it disorienting. I have their smart controller which is really good.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, I love DJI stuff, so I'm going to post about DJI stuff.


I like the fact the site is mainly about Canon but is not afraid to add articles about new Sony/Nikon/Fuji/DJI etc.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess for the coming future....
My interest would only be for new drones that come in at or just under the weight where under the latest FAA rules, you don't have to bother registering it, or have to soon comply with the flyer ID type beacon hardware/software coming into force in the next year or so....


----------



## ethanz (Mar 4, 2021)

The video footage shot with it doesn't look bad. It could be a video camera too, not just FPV.


----------



## 2 cents (Mar 17, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, I love DJI stuff, so I'm going to post about DJI stuff.


Fair enough, it's your site not mine. I prefer other sites for generic photo news though.

Fortunately I found another website that just does Canon news, so I will be visiting that instead of this one.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 17, 2021)

2 cents said:


> Fair enough, it's your site not mine. I prefer other sites for generic photo news though.
> 
> Fortunately I found another website that just does Canon news, so I will be visiting that instead of this one.


Well, as the old saying goes..."Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out...."


----------

